# ski gear for sale



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

This is a thread for all my ski gear that is for sale, too much to put in the swap, and I like the idea of a thread better than the swap.

admin. If you have to delete it, go ahead. but trust me it works better for you and me.

for sale.

boots: 1 pair AT scarpa lazer dyna-fit compatable in good shape shell size 30-31 with intuition liner 80$

1 pair AT scarpa avant in good shape, shell size 30-31 with softboot liner. soft boot is like a shoe you can wear without the shell 80$

skis:

1 pair head c140's size 164cm with look rail syst. binding. binding adjustable for any boot sole lenght, not a demo binding, rail flex. 100$

1 pair icelantic shaman 161cm drilled once for marker duke no bindings included. 300$ excellent shape.

1 pair g3 skins cut for 161cm shamans 80$ or 50$w/ skis

1 pair of dynastar big troubles 186cm? drilled 4x. 2 @ core center and 2 on the line with look PX12 bindings 150$ binding new ski is fair

px12 bindings 125$ lime green SE with BT's

1 pair 185cm nordica jah loves with marker griffion bindings 350$
has some scratches on base no major damage great shape.

1 pair 7tm touring/releasable telemark binding in grat shape 125$

send me a PM with any questions or for further info/specs

or call bob7202916945with questions/or to see the gear

thank you


----------



## michigan_maniac (Apr 30, 2009)

Your green Twin tips...... few questions ... too difficult to tell from the description ... I'd appreciate it if you could answer all of them! 

1) What Brand, Model, length?
2) What Binding, brand & Model?
3) What boot-length are the bindings drilled for? (Please give a range in millimeters, Not in mondo size)

Thank you!
-MB


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

1) What Brand, Model, length? dynastar big trouble 186cm
2) What Binding, brand & Model? look px 12
3) What boot-length are the bindings drilled for? (Please give a range in millimeters, Not in mondo size)
the ski has been drilled 3 times 2 times at boot center for a 365mm bsl and 1 time at chord center for a 365mm bsl

150$ for the ski and binding, it will cost an extra 50 to ship it to michigan, i will sell you just the binding if it is all you need, it will cut shipping down some. the ski is not worth buying and shipping to michigan in my opinion. it has lots of life left, but has been skied quite a bit, I am more or less looking to sell the bindings, they are brand new. the ski comes with it.


for the record in the OP i stated 4x after review it is only 3x not 4


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

gear swap, keep it up and i will delete this


----------

